# Stoned Ephiphany



## yodawg (Jun 8, 2013)

So,Out of the blue, I decided to have weed today, even though that's exactly how I got DP'd in the first place (Why? Don't Ask, Don't Know) and then, as expected, a panic attack. This is the second time, I had a panic attack on weed so even though its scary, its familiar scary, so I had clearer thoughts.
One of the many benefits of weed is clear problem solving, you set your mind to do something and you can solve it easily.
This time I desperately wanted to get rid of DP and thought that I'd try and look for a solution after being high.

So I noted my thought and feeling patterns after being stoned. I realized that between 2 bouts of panic feelings, there were probably 3 sec of window where you don't notice yourself, at the end of the window, you come back to the scary thought unconsciously out of habit and then you cant help but feel scared. Key is not to question everything like a Philosopher, that's why DP people think like Existential philosophers, the chain questioning aspect of both is same.

There is more risk for philosophy students, people who are accustomed to this thought pattern to get DP and vice versa.

You are living life such that after every 30 sec, you are scared because of something, then you debate that the scare is irrational. then another 30 sec passes, then you get a new reason to refute and you'd again feel scared and again rationalize. the loop continues.
Clearly, you aren't having a full life, you are unable to concentrate on where you are, what you're doing, hence brain fog. Half the time in your life, you are oblivious to the surroundings and lost in little meaningless debates in your head, no wonder you have DP, which comes beacuse you were oblivious to the surroundings so much that you've disconnected with them.

Have a "So what" attitude instead of "What if"
Just dismiss the scary hypotheses instead of disproving them. Because , these hypotheses are infinite in number, you can keep on disproving them all your life and keep on feeling scared doing it. And if something is bound to occur, it'll occur even if you debated about it.

Its like having fear of Tsunami, no one knows when a tsunami will hit them, but it doesn't mean you'll be shit scared all the time and stop living your life.

It also tells you why you got DP'd in the first place.
I had General Anxiety Disorder and probably do most of you, and sometimes, GAD gets intense. The reason for the GAD to exist might be in response to some external stimulus but the core might rooted in many things from childhood trauma to perfectionism, so you don't recognize it as a disorder but rather be scared to think about it, sort of living in denial and thus, living in fear, thats why you live in hell imagined in your head rather than living outside.

Ex: Before ever getting DP, I was always conscious and anxious of my social behavior because of my perfectionist parents. I had a botched social life as I was living with friends away from home, thus, my social anxiety worsened, I was watching myself and reviewing my performance every 30 s and had internal discussions to improve and improve. Worse part was, I thought this was not harmful mentally, i thought it was a logical response to the situation. Thats why, I kept on doing it and tiring my mind instead of dismissing it as nonsense and living my life as I am. Of-course, to dismiss it as nonsense you need to understand your past and relate it with any stressful situations that you're facing now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2014)

i see awesome i have heard people making realisation when high. Are you planning on getting high again to change your thought patterns? I have seen on the net that certain people with aspergers get realizations from weed..


----------



## buzzcutseason (Dec 2, 2013)

I've gotten insane realizations while high...Could I have aspergers? I mean, my artwork and creativity are on point. But I think both my brother and I may be high functioning individuals with autism and/ or aspergers.


----------



## WalkowD (Feb 9, 2014)

I totally understand how you don't understand why you smoked in the first place. Recently I have had bad panic attacks while high, which have been some of the scariest moments of my life, but I have still continued to do it (But not anymore, I'm quitting for real now). Being high gives me a heightened DP feeling, but it can also be relaxing. When I get really high I have these moments where I suddenly come to realize where I am, who I am, and that I am control of my actions. Unfortunately, this feeling leads me to live in a fog for days after I have smoked. I guess weed is just not for everyone, even though I smoked probably every other day senior year and had no issues at all.


----------

